# Any way to watch a show on a windows laptop when away?



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Iphone and Ipads work with the app when away from home but windows does not.
You can do everything else but no watching your recorded shows.
Does anyone have a workaround?
Tech support said they don't want to turn that ability on for some reason.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I've never understood their logic. If the recording isn't copy protected, what difference does it make that the destination is a computer?

You could download them with kmttg but that takes a lot more bandwidth.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo was supposed to be beta-testing that last Fall.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Not that I know of. I just do what lpwcomp mentioned. Before I leave, I download tons of shows via kmttg. I also like to have shows on my laptop, tablet, and/or phone for when I don't have internet access.

I agree, it seems stupid Ithat can watch on my Android devices (tablet, phone) but not my Windows or Linux devices (laptops, pcs).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I suppose you could get a FireTV and install the TiVo app on it. I find it simpler overall to just download stuff from my seedbox where I torrent things I'm otherwise recording at home while I'm traveling.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

justen_m said:


> Not that I know of. I just do what lpwcomp mentioned. Before I leave, I download tons of shows via kmttg. I also like to have shows on my laptop, tablet, and/or phone for when I don't have internet access.


They could actually be downloaded remotely but as I said, a lot of bandwidth and you couldn't watch anything until the download is complete.



justen_m said:


> I agree, it seems stupid Ithat can watch on my Android devices (tablet, phone) but not my Windows or Linux devices (laptops, pcs).


I guess they're "worried" about the stream being intercepted but that's just stupid.

Edit: Corrected "their" to "they're".


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I thought there was a report of someone running an android emulator in chrome, but have not found that thread upon looking this afternoon.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> I thought there was a report of someone running an android emulator in chrome, but have not found that thread upon looking this afternoon.


Ripple Emulator (Beta)

It was my impression that the TiVo app had difficulty running on a rooted phone/tablet, much less on an emulator.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> I thought there was a report of someone running an android emulator in chrome, but have not found that thread upon looking this afternoon.


related threads...

Stream Tivo To PC running an Android VM Like VirtualBox

out of home streaming


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

I found this quite accidentally but there are probably several ways to stream to your PC/Laptop when you are away from home, however they all require some level of pre-configuration. The one I use is to connect my browser to my home network via a dynamic SSH tunnel (I use this)

What you will need:
1) SSH server on your home/TiVO network that is accessible from your location on the internet (I use a linux system, you might be able to use a raspberry PI with linux)
2) a browser on your workstation, I've only tried Chrome and Firefox
3) a browser plugin called "foxy proxy" (there maybe others but this is the one I used)
4) an SSH client that supports dynamic tunnels, I have only tried putty on windows and ssh included with the linux distro

Basic configuration steps
1) configure SSH to accept connections from the internet (HINT use public/private key authentication, DO NOT accept simple username/password combinations)
2) establish an ssh connection to home, from putty I use the command "putty -D 4567 [email protected]<homeIPaddress>"
3) configure Foxyproxy to send all traffic for your home network to the socks 5 proxy at 127.0.0.1 port 4567 (try a wildcard rule like *192.168.1.*) all other traffic out the internet
4) connect to online.tivo.com and watch your videos

The above will make any traffic to the 192.168.1.X network appear to come from your SSH server which is local to your TiVOs.

-TL


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

OK sounds good!
Thanks


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

SSH method above is very cool. Thanks for posting.

Easiest hardware solution that I use is Slingbox. I think I paid $40 for my 350. Not only does it work on laptop/phone/tablet, but also Fire Stick that I travel with. It's also a good way to stream Netfix, Amazon, etc. when out of the country and VPN doesn't work. Picture quality on Slingbox is also quite a bit better than anything via tivo.com or stream.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

oh forgot to mention, with my method you can have all your browsing appear to come from your home IP address depending upon how your configure Foxy Proxy. This is useful when you work for a company that logs every web page employees visit. By using SSH the only thing that can be seen is an SSH connection between 2 locations and everything inside between the two SSH end points will be encrypted away from prying eyes.

-TL


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I would just bypass whatever TiVo does and use Kodi. 99% of the time you should be able to find whatever you want to watch. Just make sure to use a VPN. It seems a lot easier than doing all this here.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

While theft may sometimes be the easiest option, many prefer not to resort to that. How would you like it if someone stole your work?


----------



## Craigm (Nov 20, 2015)

Well everyone an apple ipod or iPhone works really well and I can airplay to the Tv. It's just very disappointing to have a TiVo online program running on my new 4k computer screen and not be able to access it. In fact the Tivo online program is even deceptive as it references accessing my shows. So hopefully someday Tivo will get it to work. In the meantime my iPhone works, I just can't multi task while watching a recorded show. But I'll survive.


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a slingplayer attached to my tivo, watch all my shows on pc thru sling online and/or my phone or tablet. So much easier than downloading and transferring files.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Craigm said:


> So hopefully someday Tivo will get it to work.


I don't believe it's an issue of technology, it's one of risk management.


----------

